# Green algae is taking over



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,

Have a planted tank, and green algae has taken off. I think it's because the tank is in a window and is getting too much sun. I've blocked that, and darked it out for a couple of days. The tank in the window is what finally stopped my betta's tail biting so I'd like to keep it where it is if possible. I'm getting some cherry shrimp this week--will they eat some of this stuff? Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Pictures?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I have Olive Nerites...they are doing an excellent job.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Cherry shrimp will eat a little but will not be the solution. Do you have any additional light that you use? If so, you may have to stop using it if you want to keep the tank by the window.

+1 nerite snails. And/or amano shrimp, or a school of otos if the tank is cycled.

You should also manually remove as much algae as you can. Take out rocks/decorations and scrub them, or soak them in bleach/water. Be sure to soak in dechlorinated water before putting back in the tank and make sure no bleach smell.


----------



## CalebH (Apr 25, 2014)

Not sure just gonna throw this out there i personally dsont have live plants but this may help others more experienced with live plants may have better suggestions but this is a link to some algae control

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3989+4098&pcatid=4098


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Be careful with algaefix. I've had it kill off goldfish and plecos, and others have also had fish death with it. It does do wonders on green algae though. But you are best finding the cause of the algae and fixing that.


----------



## CalebH (Apr 25, 2014)

Briz said:


> Be careful with algaefix. I've had it kill off goldfish and plecos, and others have also had fish death with it. It does do wonders on green algae though. But you are best finding the cause of the algae and fixing that.


I'll keep that in mind as well i didn't know that as i stated i currently don't have any live plants so not to knowledgeable on algae issues. Thanks for the info though i will keep that noted.


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

I have used bleach for years to clean tanks. Chlorine evaporates into the air so as long as you rinse, it should be okay. My problem is finding plain bleach these days without additives. Anyone know what kind to buy? Thanks


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

BettahBehBeh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a planted tank, and green algae has taken off. I think it's because the tank is in a window and is getting too much sun. I've blocked that, and darked it out for a couple of days. The tank in the window is what finally stopped my betta's tail biting so I'd like to keep it where it is if possible. I'm getting some cherry shrimp this week--will they eat some of this stuff? Is there anything else I can do?


What exactly is green algae? is it green dust algae, green spot algae, green thread algae etc. there are alot of algae that is green. also not ever algae eater eats all types of 'green algae'. the reason you have algae in the first place is because you have an imbalance in c02, light and nutrients. 

could you specify what algae it is please or at least provide pictures.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

candini said:


> I have used bleach for years to clean tanks. Chlorine evaporates into the air so as long as you rinse, it should be okay. My problem is finding plain bleach these days without additives. Anyone know what kind to buy? Thanks


Clorox Germicidal Bleach - Here's the link on Amazon so you can see what the bottle looks like.



aqua hero said:


> could you specify what algae it is please or at least provide pictures.


The original post was made in May, and the original poster hasn't been on since last year.


----------

